# Post a pic of your loyal canine



## Ewok

I haven't found a thread  dedicated to dog pics, so I thought I would start one and see all your mongrals;P .
Here is a pic of my dog, he is a fox/ rat terrier mix, he is a trip, but he is the bestest dog a boy could want... gee wilikers!


----------



## ChrisNCT

Here's mine


----------



## kenspidey

Thats him as a pup in 2003 i dont have any new pictures on my laptop and im not home. Ill see him this weeked spring break WOOHOO


----------



## MicahHall

My canine zoo.. Murray the Jack Russell, Nessa the Scottish Terrier, and Anika and Khefra both Afghans


----------



## Texas Blonde

Here are mine:

The love of my life, my Chihuahua Gixxer (little)






This is my moms Bichon Scruffy






Our corgi/lab mix Dandilion, who died last year


----------



## MRL

My old dog, copper.. stolen from us around this time last year 
never thought I'd miss a pet








here is Nakita, when we got her either May or June






this is her this winter


----------



## Sonofaglitch

This is my German Shepherd, Bear.   

























I think he looks pretty good for a dog who turns 8 on May 31st!


----------



## dragyn5

This is Nitro. I have quite a few dogs but this is the special one. He does therapy work and obedience. He is the "deepest" dog I've ever known and he is my soulmate in the dog world.


----------



## David_F

This is my roommates dog, Guinness.  Pain in the ass having a dog this big in an apartment but he's kinda become my buddy.


----------



## JPD

Great pics and very beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## Socrates

Great thread.  

Here are my 2 Bernese Mountain Dogs "Simon" and "Maximus".  Simon is over 9 and Max will be 4 in June.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## ScorpZion

i present Sheeva a pitbull mix lol she doesnt like anyone taking her couch
;P


----------



## LPacker79

Not my dog, he's the man's. Great dog, follows me everywhere. Randy got him from a Husky rescue about 5 years ago. We're unsure of his exact age, but the rescue thought he was around 3 years old then. So we're calling his age at 8 now.

This is Poseidon (sorry about the blurry pics, I'm still getting a handle my new camera).












Devil dog! Nah, both of his eyes are blue. He's way too sweet to be devilish!







I should locate the pics of all of my mom's showdogs that I grew up with. I haven't had a dog since my mom's last show dog had to be put down. She said no dog could ever replace Dini (CH Diandi the Magician), he was her heart.


----------



## bananaman

This is Apple






This is Blackie






This is Charlotte






I love them


----------



## PrincessToad

You can see pictures of my dogs here 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=353649&postcount=3
http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=158150&postcount=25

and here is a current one of my Belgian Malinois, Thorn with his close up.


----------



## BPruett

Here is one of Belle


----------



## dragyn5

I have a total of 7 dogs so this is one more, our 8 week old baby Pomeranian...Ruby.


----------



## dragyn5

This is Ruby's bigger sister, Topaz.


----------



## dragyn5

This is a puppy picture of my Australian Shepherd, she babysits the Pomeranians as we live in the mountains and there are plenty of critters that would eat them. The second photo is Nitro's glamer shot in the great outdoors.


----------



## dragyn5

I have 2 more and that's all for now until I can get hubby to get me a really good shot of my show hopeful, Onyx. This is a 2 day old photo of Ruby and a photo of my son, Ian with Gidget, Ruby and Topaz's mother.


----------



## Ewok

You all have great dog pics!


----------



## dragyn5

I happen to be married to a photographer and one of our 2 photography businesses is taking photos at the AKC dog shows. Alan does most of the advertising photos for those top champions that show at Westminster. So if I can pin him down, I get great shots for free... or for a hug and kiss.


----------



## Silver.x

Being as loyal as he can.


----------



## Gesticulator

*My girls.....*

Ginger...3 year old Bichon-Frise






and Pepper my 2yr old German Shepherd on guard, protecting the house.....
(actually she is a great watchdog...really...)


----------



## Socrates

dragyn5 said:
			
		

> I happen to be married to a photographer and one of our 2 photography businesses is taking photos at the AKC dog shows. Alan does most of the advertising photos for those top champions that show at Westminster. So if I can pin him down, I get great shots for free... or for a hug and kiss.


Heidi, do you travel with your hubby when he goes to Westminster?  I'm less than 1.5 hours from Madison Square Garden, so if you come along next year, we ought to get together.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## PA7R1CK

Here is my blue merral collie.


----------



## SydneySpider

This is Nip, my 13 year old corgi/border collie mix; and Bear my 2 year old who the hell knows mutt.  (Nip is the red one, Bear the black one)


----------



## dragyn5

"Heidi, do you travel with your hubby when he goes to Westminster? I'm less than 1.5 hours from Madison Square Garden, so if you come along next year, we ought to get together. "


We don't really go to Westminster often, most of the dogs show in California and we shoot them at shows out here. We are also going to the Pomeranian Nationals in Kentucky.

Heidi


----------



## SydneySpider

Oops guess Bear didn't make it into that post.  Here he is...


----------



## OldHag

Heres my "Dog"  Hes very loyal. Great hiking buddy. Never runs away, always wants to please. Loves playing with kids (human) and will knock on the front door when he wants us to come out and play with him. 
Ive gotten him off of his canine diet and he is now a vegan.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Here are my dogs Ricco (apricot) and Tyson. Ricco is a Toy Poodle and Tyson a Poodle mix. Tyson is REALLY camera shy.


----------



## Eggy

Here is my litle girl. She is 2 years old.


----------



## mantid

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> Here are mine:
> 
> This is my moms Bichon Scruffy


----------



## atavuss

this is Buddy.  we got him almost a year ago from a Jack Russell Terrier rescue.


----------



## surena

Here is mine


----------



## bengerno

Here are my dogs:  Noki and Zsazsi 
Noki is a dachshund, Zszazsi is a bouvier des flandres.


----------



## Ewok

atavuss said:
			
		

> this is Buddy.  we got him almost a year ago from a Jack Russell Terrier rescue.


he looks mischevious lol


----------



## LPacker79

mantid said:
			
		

> Texas Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> This is my moms Bichon Scruffy
Click to expand...

In defense of Scruffy, she was bitten by a rattler, that's why she looks that way.

Besides, she's super sweet....just slightly retarded.


----------



## TRowe

This is Pistol Pete, my Jack Russell Terrier.  This little guy amazes and amuses me every single day. I don't know what I'd do without him.  The first picture is of a younger Pete attacking my little brother.  The second is of an older, wider Pete.  

Tim


----------



## luna

I've never posted photos here... I hope I did it correctly.

My loyal canine companion died September '05. Holly was an awesome dog.  Goldens love everyone but they are also prone to cancer... she was only ten years old.  These are pics of us from a few years ago.


----------



## Ryan C.

*My Dogs*

Heres Lulu : 







and heres Noodle :


----------



## GootySapphire




----------



## Texas Blonde

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> In defense of Scruffy, she was bitten by a rattler, that's why she looks that way.
> 
> Besides, she's super sweet....just slightly retarded.



Yeah, poor Scruffy.  She was the only one of my moms dogs dumb enough to go up and SNIFF the rattlesnake, lol.  Since the bite she has had a double chin, and lost a little flesh off her muzzle.  Shes almost 10 now though, so not much to do about it.  Here is another of the poor funny thing:


----------



## pharaoh2653

my little hercules


----------



## kahoy

who got the largest dog in AB?


----------



## GootySapphire

kahoy said:
			
		

> who got the largest dog in AB?



I have a great dane pup, but he will be huge when he grows up.


----------



## galeogirl

*Here's why Bouviers make great family dogs*

Aslan letting Miranda "put him down for a nap".


----------



## Dragoon

My new puppy Gambit!
He's a fawn and white 9 month old whippet. 
He's carrying a pinecone in this pic, and wearing his desert camo sweater. 
D.


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Bucket- 14 weeks







Scraper -15 weeks


----------



## DE3

mine is the aussie/border collie.  
Middle row, far left.
http://www.adamsonstudios.com/Pets/Pet_Portraits.html


----------



## Bedlam

MRL said:
			
		

>


AMAZING!!!


----------



## aggie08

here's my loyal pooch riley, i miss him when im at school


----------



## Paladin

if he keeps this up, i will turn him into a real cool looking pillow......


----------



## Fini

Here are my two hairy beasts.  They are both about 4 years old, and both rescues.  The white one is Shadow (a Samoyed) and the other is my wonderful love bug Luna, a Siberian Husky.

Dragoon: The picture of your whippet made me sad.  I had two!  They are funny dogs.

Shadow is showing off his Meatwad eyes.


----------



## xanadu1015

*Jenni- Dachshund Mix*

She's a real sweetie. So much so, that my dad named her "Lick Lick". She will literally jump up on to your chest to lick your face even if you are in a standing position. She's a good size, I would say close to a jack russel terrier height.


----------



## xanadu1015

*Jake- German Shorthair Pointer*

Duh, should have put this on one post. Anyway, this is Jake. He is about 14 years old and I still call him "puppy" lol. I grew up with him, so I am very attached. He was a surprise christmas present for my mom and I am so glad he got him.


----------



## Philth

*Max*

My Doxie, he lives with my parents though.


----------



## cricket54

Philith, is Max a doxie mix? He looks like he is laughing!

Sharon


----------



## Philth

> Philith, is Max a doxie mix? He looks like he is laughing!


He's pure, and 16 years old He was in mid yawn when I snapped that pic.


----------



## LPacker79

Some new pics of Poseidon I took yesterday. He kept avoiding the camera and I ended up having to follow him outside to get the second pic.


----------



## Ryan C.

Some more pictures of my 2 dogs.  

Heres Noodle looking like a seal.






Noodle trying to be vicious.







Now heres Lulu looking a little retarded.






Lulu sleeping. (finally)


----------



## Scorpendra

my retarded mutt-hound:


----------



## emilsmee

*My dog*

Here's our kid -oops- I mean our _dog_ Indie. He's an Australian Shepherd/German Shepherd mix. He's the absolute biggest suck and is turning out to be a great looking dog... he just keeps getting better looking as he gets to be an adult! In person, he looks exactly like a Carolina Dog (also known as an American Dingo). We had actually considered spending the $1100 to buy that breed initially, but decided to go with a puppy out of the paper. Well, $200 later, and we have exactly what we were looking for! Weird thing is he didn't look much like one as a young puppy. He's now 7 mos old and just gorgeous! Not to mention smart as a whip, and loves any animal he comes across (although you can see by the 3rd pic not every animal likes him in their space - namely the cats, lol). I just can't say enough about this sweetheart... He's the apple of my and my husband's eye!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

here's my guard dog Ricco
















Here he is as a puppy, you can tell what his favorite thing to do is


----------



## Tcrazy

my dog howie


Howie posed in frontgate catalog...


----------



## Sonofaglitch

*Diesel*

It's taken me a while to take these pics and post them, but here's Diesel, my 1 year old German Shepherd.  This guy is super special to me because I raised him (and his brother) from four days old (long story behind that one, short bottom line:  Do your research before you breed.).  His brother was adopted out and is doing wonderfully as well, but Diesel is what is sometimes called in rescue, my "Heart Puppy".

Pic #1:Chase the BALL.
Pic #2: GET THE BALL!
Pic #3: Drool on his face, green-brown slime on tongue...life is beautiful.
Pic #4: Diesel, relaxing at home, with a BALL.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Here's the new boy we adopted today!  He's such a teddy bear.
This is before and after I gave him a haircut


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

My dog Ricco and one of the kitties my SIL found some guy throwing out of his van Wed. morning.





Also, not a canine, but cute anyway


----------



## liveprey

Here's my dog Lily, first picture active and alert, second sleeping


----------



## Stylopidae

My dog, Hannah


----------



## GailC

Snoopy the wonder wienie






Hotrod, a pitbull/mastiff/rottie and the sweetest dog you could ever meet. That's rayray, my SIL Shih Tzu with him.


----------



## Philth

Nice Piebald Doxie.  I didn't see the Shih Tzu in the second pic, at first.  Who knew dogs could camouflage.


----------



## David_F

This is "my" dog, Trouble.  He's actually my uncle's but I lived with them for a while so we became buddies.  I try to hide him in my truck to bring back home just about every time I visit them now.  Boxer x Australian shepherd mix.  He's the smartest, most well-behaved dog I've ever met.  






And this is my dad and step-mother's dog, Bear.  No idea what breed he is but he's a cool little dog.


----------



## Bedlam

I love that German Shepard!!  A old neighbour of mine had a King Shep and my roommates and I put in a doggy door on the back door so he could come hang out whenever he wanted.  When he'd "go missing" Mommy and Daddy could usually find him upstairs with us watching TV in our living room.  He was also PETRIFIED of little dogs, which was strange for a 110 pound dog!  

I'd love to get one someday.  Apartment I'm living in now is far too small and I'm back in school so I have no money for a dog, especially a big one!


----------



## GailC

Philth said:
			
		

> Nice Piebald Doxie.  I didn't see the Shih Tzu in the second pic, at first.  Who knew dogs could camouflage.


Actually, hes a double dapple


----------



## Ryan C.

*More pictures*















Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ewok

A recent pic of my dog Jasper


----------



## Taceas

Here's Maia, she's a 6 year old Rottweiler-Black Lab mix. We adopted her from the local pound where she had just gotten done nursing a second litter of pups. Someone brought in a litter of orphaned pups and she still had milk from her own pups she was brought in with, so she took care of the second litter. Hence the name Maia, meaning "good mother". 



















Maia and my parent's dog, Paige:


----------



## LPacker79

New pics of Poseidon, somewhere between 9 and 11 years old now.

























And this is his "I hate you right now" look, and for good reason what with the humiliation heaped upon him.


----------



## Lilija

I saw this thread, and I couldn't resist!  I loved looking at all the pictures, you guys have some great looking doggies.  Now for mine! 

This is Jasper, the standard Daschund.  He's a big porky boy, we got him from a rescue, a little under a year ago.  We've been trying to get him to shed a few pounds...

Best. Dog. Ever.


----------



## Dumaw

DOGS RULIZ!!!!

I have a female Beagle, her names is Thalia, she is 9 years old, really love her.
here she is!




















LOL


----------



## Hurley

Here are my Aussies.    I love them to death.  

Riley is the black tri, Jesse is the blue merle (her 8 month old son).


----------



## Ewok

great pictures of your dogs everyone!

@Lilija, I like your dog's name


----------



## Lilija

[]Kaliningrad[];808245 said:
			
		

> great pictures of your dogs everyone!
> 
> @Lilija, I like your dog's name


Your Jasper is really cute, too!


----------



## KUJordan

Here's the most handsome dog on Earth- my 2 year old boxer, Gus Allen Griswald.


----------



## kitty_b

dizzy when we brought her home in june (3 months old):






dizzy and jinx (4 weeks old) form their alliance:






partners in crime: dizzy and jinx (now).


----------



## Tcrazy

Ellie my rescued cockapoo


















howie and my roommates dog molly


----------



## maarrrrr




----------



## EricFavez

*my two kids*


----------



## alkarlosse

DE3 said:


> mine is the aussie/border collie.
> Middle row, far left.
> http://www.adamsonstudios.com/Pets/Pet_Portraits.html


Very beautiful, what is it?



LPacker79 said:


> Some new pics of Poseidon I took yesterday. He kept avoiding the camera and I ended up having to follow him outside to get the second pic.


So cute  Swiss Shepherd?


----------



## reptyls

*Pics of my Aussie*

Here are a couple pics of my Australian shepherd, Storm.  One in her super man Halloween costume.  In the other picture you can see our one eyed Yorkie scooter.


----------



## starmaiden

My doggie Collin!






He loves the snow:












Here he is being a good boy:


----------



## tarantulakeeper

*Dusty in uniform*

This is Dusty in his work uniform.  We do therapy work for Hospice of the Valley here in Phoenix.   John


----------



## LPacker79

> So cute  Swiss Shepherd?


Nope, Poseidon is a Siberian Husky.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I'm not sure how loyal she'll be, but here is one of Pippi when she first came here, followed by a few recent pictures. She'll be 5 months old in 4 days,
 If anybody has any suggestions as to what mixes she might be, I'd like to hear your opinions. I'm seeing German Shepherd and maybe some Husky-type, but I don't think that is all. Maybe some kind of hound? Beagle? She has very stubby, knobby legs so far. Basset? Corgi?
 I think Pip's mom was a bit of a trollop.


----------



## PinkLady

Here's a pic of mine and Wolfys canadian champion show dog Harvey (miniature poodle) he's getting up there and hasn't been well for awhile and our little girl that unfortunately we had to get rid of, Blossom (bassett hound)


----------



## metaldad904

*My pit pup, Dharma *

























She's about 6 months old and around 40 pounds.


----------



## Arachnophilist

kinda cheating I guess .. but this WAS my dog Tyke


----------



## rag

her name is Sasha. 1year old and 58pounds of typical shedding canine


----------



## Mechanical-Mind

This my 7.5 week old Border Collie pup named Goby! We go to pick her up this weekend and let me tell you, the excitement level is off the register. [The following images were taken by the breeder.] 













And here she is again on the right at 4 days old...







Anyway, I'll be sure to post some more (of my own, hopefully higher quality pics) when we get our hands on her (again) this weekend! Gahhh!!! I need a time machine!  

Enjoy,
-Matt


----------



## Ewok

great dog pics everyone!

@ mechanical mind, how are you enjoying your new pup?


----------



## Marc_C

My Australian Shepherd puppy, Zeus


----------



## Lindze

Pretty sure i havent posted these here yet.

My four year old haywire 
When she was young she could jump 6 feet straight up from a sitting position.







Her Taking up "her" coushin on the couch, showing she is not that big of a dog.






My 9 year old mutt, this was taken last winter


----------



## reptyls

*New Puppy!!!*

Here are a couple pics of our new Great Dane Puppy,  Bailey.


----------



## LPacker79

Another picture of my old man. The original turned out pretty dark so I brightened it a bit. Overbrightened would be a better word.


----------



## LPacker79

reptyls said:


> Here are a couple pics of our new Great Dane Puppy,  Bailey.


Very nice, I love Danes! A friend of mine has a 5 month old blue merle, he's an absolute doll. Dex outweighs my Siberian by about 10 pounds now, can't wait to see him all grown up!


----------



## Only Exotics

Here's some pics of Holly my Akita/Sheppard mix


----------



## Only Exotics

sorry about the size on the last pics:? :?


----------



## TNeal

*Help - Can't Upload Picture*

OK - I need instructions on how to post a picture here.  I feel so stupid.  LOL

Tom


----------



## Ewok

to post a picture, youcan either use a free photo hosting site like photobucket.com, where you upload your photos there and then copy the IMG address from the pic you chose and paste it in your post, 

Or you can up load a pic from your computer by clicking on the paper clip icon in the posting tool bar when you make a post here.


----------



## secular

here are a few pics of my dog:


----------



## Mechanical-Mind

Here are some more of our BC pup, Goby...



























Best regards,
-MJ


----------



## K-TRAIN

heres my dog. hes a golden retriever thats going to be 2 on june 29.


----------



## ember

Guil, age 8 
(shepherd/coyote)






Radar, age 12(ish) (Pit Bull/ugly mix, hehe)






Bobsled, 4 ish or so (terrier/spaniel/thing)






Rest in Peace:
Kina





Rosie





Red Dawg


----------



## stubby8th

*'tex'*

This is 'Tex' and he's a Blue & Red Heeler mix. 

Kind'a not so funny story how he came to be ours - as a Realtor, I sign up properties in this area for my company all the time. I was evaluating a property where the tennents had been evicted _10_ days earlier. When I got to the back yard, I see this dog . . . yes, they left him. 

So I packed him up in the car, and took him straight to the vet. He said that he'd been starved and managed to survive on crickets all that time, but he was healthy otherwise. We kept saying that my son should have a dog, so I brought him home. He's smart as a whip and very loving to everyone in our family. He has proven to be the best dog I've ever had!


----------



## Bulldog08

Here is my English Bulldog, Winston!

View attachment 60749


----------



## Israel2004

Here's a picture of my 2 1/2 year old black Lab,  BAM-BAM
He lives up to his name, he's always running into things. He's a 74 pound lap dog at lest he thinks he can be a lap dog.


----------



## Mechanical-Mind

My kiddos Goby and Ludo...


----------



## Raindog

Here's Kilo...


----------



## ember

Your bull is so cute!


----------



## Ewok

you all have some great dog's, and winston 


another pic of jasper


----------



## Inuleki

here's my boy, his name is merlin  he's super sweet and very well behaved.


----------



## Ewok

A pic of my mom's dog trying on a sweater, the sweater didn't fit 








my dog Jasper


----------



## Diggy415

Ok i guess i will join the crowd here. This is OSO, a rott/lab over 1 yr now. 
First day he came home at 7 weeks:






and now:


----------



## ta2edpop

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb139/ta2edpop/100_6678.jpg





Here is Ms. Lu-Lu, one of my American Bulldogs(7 mos), and my youngest daughter Micah.


----------



## jr47

This is baby. My daughters dog. Im not real nuts about little dogs but she's growing on me.


----------



## Heather

My Mokey... 8 years old and still yapping!


----------



## verry_sweet

My black Lab Chloe







Steph


----------



## FelanMoira

My Toderick - 
















My Rhiannon - 






And my Loki -


----------



## ta2edpop

kahoy said:


> who got the largest dog in AB?


You might find this hard to beleive, but my brother raises English Mastiffs and his big male weighs 270lbs. His canine teeth measure 4 and a half inchess apart. He is bigger than his neighbors mini-horse. I need to fetch a picture. Big O' boy.


----------



## reptyls

*Great dane*

Here is a pic of our great dane pup Bailey. She is about 5 months old and 90 lbs in this picture.


----------



## phil jones

thanks to all i love dogs:clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: but i can not have one as i am in a 2 floor flat / apartment with no garden/ yard / so it would not be fair to the dog or puppy     phil


----------



## Texas Blonde

Banks, my newest dog.  Her head looks so big because her body was shaved, and her head wasnt.  I rescued her from a campground in TN where she had been abandoned for a couple months.











Gixxer my Chihuahua.  Ive had her for about 3 years, shes 5 now.  She was found running loose on the South side of Midland.  She was nearly 1lb underweight and severely abused.  Shes a good Chihuahua, she rarely ever makes a sound, and is very laid back.


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Here's a few of Morgan, my 14 y.o. Cairn Terrier Mix:


----------



## LPacker79

The newest pictures of Poseidon, age 11.



















And after a recent grooming session:


----------



## Harrod

My two beasts Lucy and Hera

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/harrod96/?action=view&current=100_0330.jpg
http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/harrod96/?action=view&current=100_0339.jpg


----------



## kitty_b

my little girl (Dizzy) is all grown up. too bad she thinks she's a cat... and the youngest cat (Jinx) thinks he's a dog.


----------



## zacattack

my rottie, Bo 

he was 2 years old in the pic..he's almost 4 now..too bad i don't have any recent pics of him


----------



## Dark

Kitty_B what kind of dog is that? Those ears are intense


----------



## Galadriel

Our 6 month old American Pit Bull Terrier, Hera.


----------



## josh_cloud

this is my pit bull terrier munchie
http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meandboyseb6.jpg
http://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=munchiept5.jpg


----------



## Galadriel

awww, cute! I heart my pibble


----------



## kitty_b

darkpredator said:


> Kitty_B what kind of dog is that? Those ears are intense



we suspect she's some fiest variation. which pretty much just means "terrier + hunting dog." a lot of fiests look different due to mixing with different terriers and hounds. she's topped out just under 30 lbs, and howls like a beagle (and will chase anything that moves)! :}


----------



## fangsalot

and theres otis,at top speed


----------



## fangsalot




----------



## Anita

Ewok said:


> I haven't found a thread  dedicated to dog pics, so I thought I would start one and see all your mongrals;P .
> Here is a pic of my dog, he is a fox/ rat terrier mix, he is a trip, but he is the bestest dog a boy could want... gee wilikers!


here is my dog Lucky she is a Golden Labrador about 9 yrs old now


----------



## penny'smom

I have 2 English Mastiffs, both brindle color.

Here's Llewellyn (Louie); my 2yo, 200lb, baby boy







Here are Llewellyn and Miss Cassandra (Cassie) togehter in their fav spot, on my side of the bed.  Try getting over almost 400lbs of dog first thing in the am!!!







Love 'em tho. They are the best with my kids!!


----------



## penny'smom

Ok, don't know how I got 2 of Louie on that post.  Couldn't get it to delete.  My apologies.


----------



## ta2edpop

I can only imagine your dog food bills. My brother raises English Mastiffs.


----------



## penny'smom

It isn't too bad. Louie eats 6 cups a day, and Cassie 4.  Mastiffs really don't eat as much as most people think.  Now for someone who raises them, that could lead to quite the food bill.

At least I get a discount on the vet bills, working at a clinic like I do.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Oooh I love the mastiffs, they are gorgeous. Do they shed much? 

Here's my baby, Sadie. She's getting pretty old, ten years but still acts like a puppy.


----------



## ta2edpop

*




*






He has six, with his biggest being like 275+. Biggest dog I've ever seen. I've scaled down with my AB's


----------



## DMTWI

A pic of our dog Buster in is favorite chair.


----------



## Galadriel

Is Buster a Pressa?


----------



## DMTWI

Galadriel said:


> Is Buster a Pressa?


We're thinking more pit bull as his weight is around 70lbs, so I don't think that's big enough to be a Pressa. He was a rescue from a local shelter, no info. on him except he was a stray. I think he's about 5 or 6 years old in that pic.


----------



## edventurous77

looks like a pressa to me, 70lbs i quite a large pit reli, so it cud jus be a small to mid sized canario


----------



## DMTWI

edventurous77 said:


> looks like a pressa to me, 70lbs i quite a large pit reli, so it cud jus be a small to mid sized canario


A pressa could be possible, maybe even a mix with pressa? Although here in the states 70lb and larger pits are very common. He's a really good dog though, most of the time....


----------



## Galadriel

Could very well be a press mixed with APBT, AmStaff, American Bully, or American bulldog. 
Just FYI, American Pit BUll Terrier, American Staffordshire, and American Bullies all fall under the "pit bull" type, but they are 3 separate breeds. "pit bull" is a generic term used to describe a dog with certain physical characteristics, and covers as many as 20 breeds and mixed breeds. And a "pit" is a hole in the ground  =)
I'd be very careful saying pit bull to your friends and neighbors. BSL is running rampant these days and if your area is effected now or in the future, there's a very real and very serious risk of having your dog taken. It sucks, and it doesn't make any sense, but we "pit bull" owners are faced with it every day. 
I'm a member of an awesome pit bull forum that is great about keeping up with BSL (breed specific legislation) threats. I'd be happy to pass you the URL in pvt if you're interested  =)
Thank you for having the heart to rescue your pup!


----------



## DMTWI

Galadriel said:


> Could very well be a press mixed with APBT, AmStaff, American Bully, or American bulldog.
> Just FYI, American Pit BUll Terrier, American Staffordshire, and American Bullies all fall under the "pit bull" type, but they are 3 separate breeds. "pit bull" is a generic term used to describe a dog with certain physical characteristics, and covers as many as 20 breeds and mixed breeds. And a "pit" is a hole in the ground  =)
> I'd be very careful saying pit bull to your friends and neighbors. BSL is running rampant these days and if your area is effected now or in the future, there's a very real and very serious risk of having your dog taken. It sucks, and it doesn't make any sense, but we "pit bull" owners are faced with it every day.
> I'm a member of an awesome pit bull forum that is great about keeping up with BSL (breed specific legislation) threats. I'd be happy to pass you the URL in pvt if you're interested  =)
> Thank you for having the heart to rescue your pup!


I hear you on the BSL issue, lots of false info. out there fueling the 'anti-pit bull' fire. But it's good to see so many groups working to fight BSL and I'm happy to say the city I live in doesn't feel BSL is the way to go. Also happy to see that you and others here on the T forum are pit bull owners.       I'm still new to T's, just got my first a couple weeks ago and this forum has been very helpful for a newbie like me. Hopefully I'll have more eight legged pets to go along with the one with four legs. Also, you can send me a pm with the pit bull forum you belong to if you'd like, that would be fine.


----------



## kitty_b

with all the pictures of dogs lounging on furniture, i had to include this:







she's so spoiled she uses TWO pillows!


----------



## Nich

LOL, just saw this thread after posting pics of my dog.....:wall:


----------



## 7mary3

This WAS my dog up until december, then my ex fiance stole him from me. Literally asked to dog sit over christmas break and then renewed his license under her name and refused to return him... He's a walker hound terrier mix, all walker hound except for the size.


----------



## OTwolfe

My beloved Murphy, who we had to put down last winter due to old age. We think he was 18 or so. He was a stray that stole our hearts, and was my best buddy. I miss him lots

Oops, picture didn't attach. sorry!


----------



## BlackxLilies

This is Xander, he's a year old 







and this is him as a puppy


----------



## PALAMO

this is vicious on duty gaurding the gate


----------



## PALAMO

this is sheba,


----------



## skinheaddave

How have I not posted in this thread yet?  Here are various shots of Jasmine:
































Cheers,
Dave


----------



## reptscue

This is a great thread!!!
This is Sweet P. She is 14 yrs young and a Dobe mix...










Chloe, my almost 3 yr old Doberman.





Her at the beach with a friend...


----------



## Sabarika

Diaz, husky/Aussie mix.. prolly around 3 years old now.


----------



## kitty_b

I know I've posted Dizzy (Fiest), but I don't think I've posted Oz (Rottweiler) in this thread... 

Here are some pictures ranging from 6 weeks to 15 weeks (he's 16 weeks now and over 40 lbs!!!).


----------



## olablane

Oscar & Wyatt










Chloie





Oscar





Oscar Rosie and me.
I will post the other 4 later


----------



## Firedrake15

*Dawgz*

We're fairly certain that this is a dog.  Its a pug shi-tzu mix, about 6 years old.




And this is our 7 year old chocolate lab.  The lifeless mass in the background is my sister.  (She is still alive, relax!)


----------



## Mack&Cass

This is Finnigan, our 1 year old puggle (pug/beagle). He's really affectionate, but not so smart.

This is him playing with his alligator toy, which has since been gutted and is now in the garbage:



Here he is with my mother-in-laws boxers, Bowzer and Bella (Bowzer is Bella's father). It looks like he's trying to sneak up on them:



And here he is as a puppy:


----------



## SD_Reptiles

*My 3 Dogs*

Here is Buddy a German Shorthaired Pointer 7 year old in May












Here is Sargent 2 1/2 Year old German Shepard Not the best picture it was taking with my film camera and scanned. 






Here is the newest LPS rescue Harley. He just turned a year old a few days ago. He is a Lab,Chow,Boxer mix. 











Then my nephew is in there too.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jackuul

This was my loyal canine until yesterday at 2am.  I miss him so very much, he was my booboo, my little buddy, he was my best friend.  No other human has ever come this close to being my best friend as my little buddy.


----------



## ZergFront

*Here's Mine*

This is Liam (male border collie mix) 4 yrs old now







squirrel kong







Playing with friend at Planet Pooch







Kato (male miniature doberman) 1 yr.







on my brother's face


----------



## Jackuul




----------



## ErinKelley

*R.I.P. Spot!  Jackuul I'm so sorry, he looked like such a sweet boy *

Here is my little man, Gunner.  First pic is 9 weeks when I got him second pic is a couple months ago.  He was a year on the 4th of July


----------



## Miz

These WERE my dogs. My crazy ex-girlfriend stole the first one(Yes, she stole my dog when we separated), and gave the other to a friend when we moved. What I wouldn't give to have them back in my life. 

Aenima, Half beagle, half corgi. and Peanut, half Staffordshire bull terrior, half rottweiler.


----------



## skippy

here are my 3

the first is gidget at work with me

the second is chloe after a hard day at the beach

and the third is molly looking all prissy


----------



## Imbrium

Here's my girls 
Legace, golden retriever






and Mercedes, pit/lab mix.  She was my ex's and when we split he said he wanted a fresh start with no responsibilities, which included the dog.  So I got rid of a jerk and got to keep a great dog!


----------



## halfwaynowhere

this is the best pic i have of Daphne, my almost 4 year old chihuahua.






She's afraid of cameras, so its hard to catch her looking normal, with her ears up and everything.


----------



## Scylla

*Libby*

My avatar speaks for herself.      My black & tan English shepherd.


----------



## Koh_

my daughter Maria. 
1 yr old american eskimo


----------



## tryme

I got two staffys one of them you would call an irish staff as he has pitt in the line much more athletic and muscley.
This is him:






and this is my girl staffy:


----------



## Thompson08

My shih-tzu puppies I got four days ago!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

My silly Pom, bailey, looking at me upside down


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323

my best buddy eva, my 3yr chocolate lab. Graham!.(soon to be 4).


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323

1 more...


----------



## PhilK

Love most of the dogs guys... except the small fluffy things I dislike them hahaha! Nah, each to their own but I just prefer bigger dogs..

Either way I'm very jealous of your poochy friends.. I'll be getting a male red and tan Australian Kelpie at the start of next year, can't wait!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

PhilK said:


> Love most of the dogs guys... except the small fluffy things I dislike them hahaha! Nah, each to their own but I just prefer bigger dogs..
> 
> Either way I'm very jealous of your poochy friends.. I'll be getting a male red and tan Australian Kelpie at the start of next year, can't wait!


lol, yes to each their own. I wasn't sure how much I would like having a "small fluffy thing" (I was always raised with big dogs- german shepherds and shepherd mixes), however, a small dog is all we could really have in our old apartment. Personally, I think little dogs pack a huge punch that I wasn't expecting. Little dogs seem to have the biggest, most extreme personalities. My dog acts all tough around dogs 15 times her size, acts the like the biggest clown, and will literally jump 3 feet into my arms when I come home. Wasn't sure how much I would like a small dog... and now it's hard to imagine going back, lol.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323




----------



## SeanJo

Marley


----------



## Ariel

This is my beautiful (but dumb) collie/greyhound mix, Sly. rescued from the pound. He's eight now, and he's starting to limp


----------



## Heather

My beautiful, smart extremely mixed girl, Harley!  Any guesses to the breeding?


----------



## whitewolf

Ok so instead of making a new thread I figured I'd add to this one. I just picked him up today and haven't taking some good shots of him yet but this is my new boy. I only casually mentioned once to my boyfriend that I missed my girl and how the ex made me get rid of her. I should have guessed he was up to something and this is my new boy. Priveouse owner found him after the breeder turned him lose when she couldn't sell him. He is more blue than black so I just don't see where breeder even tried. He is 7 weeks and I googled the spelling on the name. She called him Kenai after the mountains in Alaska and I think it pretty well suits him. (Unsual and breath taking). Not registered but supposedly 100% Shepherd. See when he grows out of that puppy coat but I didn't care about pure breed once I saw him. He's still little but showing traits of his breed. He is already fearless, alert, and loyal expecially to the kids.


----------



## JC50

Congrats.That is one good looking puppy and looks like he will be a great dog.best of luck with him.


----------



## kitty_b

Oz is almost 11 months old now. He doesn't understand that places he fit in as a pup aren't necessarily places that he fits in now.


----------



## Sunset

I have a black Lab, and i live in a house and she is still a pain in the ass


----------



## maitre

My close-to 10year old chihuahua, Pebble

This pic is almost 2 years old


----------



## MissChelly

Here's my beh-beh Roxy, she just turned four years old this September.  She's a Maltese.

In her Halloween costume:






This picture NEEDED this caption! Teehee.






In the old apartment giving me a look. 






As a puppy...


----------



## It_Glows

my snuggle puppy


----------



## Amelia

Basil, my Lab/Dalmatian mix. Named after Basil Rathbone, not the herb.
Ari, my lovely Shetland Sheepdog. She is my 'attack sheltie'(unfortunately it is only me she 'attacks')







Here is Woofy, the Husky/Corgi mix.






Jiggs, the cattle dog mix.


----------



## pearldrummer

My long haired daschund Skeeter eyeing his dinner.





Sleeping with his favorite toys


----------



## varanidfan

ha, it's hard finding doggy beds that are just right for her. Most of the time she just dwarfs them. 

Molly the Dane. Best dog i've ever had.


----------



## Teal

*Here are pictures of my crew 

Ruger CGC TDInc TT SD, American pit bull terrier





















Clairece, bull terrier





















Bukra, saluki





















Bindah, American pit bull terrier





















Spanky, boston terrier





















Jessie, long haired chihuahua





















 *


----------



## maitre

Your boston terrier is so cute!!! I want one so bad


----------



## jcornish86

um this is my babey hippo i mean, hrmm English bulldog. I thought i read some were that they are no longer classifed as "English Bulldog", Rather just Bulldog now. She geting really old almost 9 now, old for a bulldog. Best dog i have ever owned.

My best friend Samantha.


----------



## Teal

maitre said:


> Your boston terrier is so cute!!! I want one so bad


*

Thanks!

Are you SURE you want a snorting, sneezing, snoring, loud, obnoxious, annoying, farting, fast, stubborn little dog? Mine is deaf - so if she doesn't want to listen, she turns her head or closes her eyes LOL But they are a handful for sure! *


----------



## night4now

*My baby*

My Lucie (red hair LOL, arent I clever?)
Here she is talking back.





And here being evil, since her breed is sooooo vicious.





Her version of puppy dog eyes. Hard to pull off once you are 8.





And mad at me... she does the best ignore/silent treatment of any one or any thing ever. You say her name, and she gives you this look, and then huffs and walks away.  LOL, yeah thats my girl.


----------



## Exo

Here's a pic of my baby, Spike.


----------



## maitre

Teal said:


> *
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Are you SURE you want a snorting, sneezing, snoring, loud, obnoxious, annoying, farting, fast, stubborn little dog? Mine is deaf - so if she doesn't want to listen, she turns her head or closes her eyes LOL But they are a handful for sure! *


 Well I want an english bullie (or even a french bullie!) but I read they're not good for allergy sufferers - I can only handle specific breeds. The closest thing to a bullie in my eye are Bostons so ^__^

Btw, my chihuahua's attitude is just like that!!! She's so bad sometimes haha but so cuddly sometimes it's too cute. I'm on my laptop in bed right now and she's tucked unto my armpit and fast asleep.


----------



## Teal

*Bostons ARE bullies lol. They are cute, but they aren't for someone who just wants a cute lil lap dog  I don't know about ALL of them - but I know MY dog would be horrible for someone with allergies. She has a abundance of dander, more so than any of my other dogs. But, I guess if you weren't sensitive to her dander it wouldn't matter huh? lol *


----------



## whitewolf

Ok 2 more tiring to decided what to do with the other. Going in a bad way fast. Found out he was not shepherd since he has not lost his fluff. More bad to tell than good on him. We also have 2 others I haven't added.

Justice my Belgian Malinois/ German Shepherd Cross. Big goof ball puppy.



The new show dog for my son Sophie Collie "Smooth"


----------



## Laceface

That second picture is adorable!! You know you have a good dog when the kids are allowed to lay on em.

My MIL has a little bichon mix that lets her grandson do anything in the world to him. Sit on him, hit him, pull his ears and hair, anything, and he just either runs away, or looks at the nearest adult to say "Please, get him awaaay!" He's learning not to do it.. But I call Beau (the dog) Saint Beau-nard.


----------



## Teal

*That reminds me of one of my favourite pictures from when my son was younger...







Now the dog lays on HIM LOL 




*


----------



## Elleken

These are our adopted pit children max and annie. Annie is a mix with some sort of hound it seems and was used as a hunting dog we think. Max was adopted in an area where people just don't appreciate the breed at all. Both are incredibly sweet and would never think of hurting anyone. Well unless they were hurting us first that is. 














Max


----------



## pwilson5

"Jack" pit mix playing with "Blue" a blue healer pup


















"Duchess" Pit












"Evo" wolf/german shep






edit: all 3 together


----------



## LuvRottweilers

*Bodacious*

Bodacious-RIP


----------



## Jilly1337

This is Gator, my stinky-faced Shih Tzu boy.  He is a total clown!!


----------



## PrimalTaunt

Great thread. Makes me wish that I was in a position where I could get dog.


----------



## Bigboy

Representing the coonhounds is Molly, our Treeing Walker


----------



## sharpfang

*AHhhhhhh Precious*



Especially Teal and Wh.Wolf Pix 

Here is "Sophie":





Tennis Ball Champion. Has her own sofa  - Jason


----------



## bitzy1

PrincessToad said:


> You can see pictures of my dogs here
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=353649&postcount=3
> http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=158150&postcount=25
> 
> and here is a current one of my Belgian Malinois, Thorn with his close up.


he has evil in his eyes
	

		
			
		

		
	



 lakota


----------

